# pain and pressure on rectum and vagina



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

I am so scared. For 2 days now I have been having heavy pressure in my rectum (anus) area and into my vagina. I have been told I have a rectocele. I have never felt this bad before tho. I went to the dr. this morning. She said she couldn't see anything wrong. Said I should "Try" to see my GI Dr. Monday. Today is fridaya and I am in pain. No position makes it better. If I lay down w/a cool cloth pressed against my rectum it helps. But still intense pressure. I equate it to having 2 or 3 tampons still up there. When I stand up, I feel like "something" is going to fall out (like a bowling ball.) I don't know what to do until monday. I hate to go to the emergency room. Especially on the weekend. BUT I am sitting here crying trying to figure out what to do. HELP!


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

by the way...dr. said yes she sees the rectocele which would cause some pressure but not this amount of discomfort. I ended up not going to work today. But I can't keep doing that. I don't know what to do.


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

If you're that uncomfortable you should take yourself to the emergency room. There's really no reason to deal with this alone, and if you're firghtened about it the safest thing to do is have it addressed sooner rather than later. Let us know what happens.Dana


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello! Regarding your post on rectum and vaginal pressure and pain. I know I had the same feeling a long time ago and felt like something wanted to fall out of V. It felt like a tampon was forgotten and was working itself out, the ladies will know what we mean. Anyway, I went to a urologist and he gave me a cystoscopy and it turned out that due to age the bladder is falling and as a result it puts pressure on the vagina walls causing it to feel like that. My mom had the same thing, so I can see some sort of reinforcement surgery to fix this permanently in the future. Meanwhile, the feeling is now intermittent and I try not to dwell on it. Also, when I get stomach cramps (bad ones) from being constipated, the pressure on the anal area is horrible too. Sincerely, Charlotte


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

thank you both for your replies. I am in constant pain. Only thing that helps is if I lay down with a cold face cloth pressed against my anus to cool the pain. I have napped a little today. This has never happened to me before so I am stymied. It does not bother me when I actually go to the bathroom, which surprises me. I agree, I can always go to the emergency room, but I get a headache just thinking about the hours spent there before they do anything. Any time I've gone there for something, I've regretted it and felt worse when I got home. That will be my last hope. They are especially tough on the weekends, because no one is around. I'd like to try and get to monday to see my GI. But I keep the emergency room available in the back of my mind. I believe my hospital has a walk in clinic that is open on saturdays. So that may be an option tomorrow. Thanks for your help.


----------

